# ATI Tool 0.27 some values not correct ...



## Muhada (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a Visiontek 3870 Overclocked version. Great card too!

Anyway I installed ATITool .27 and it doesn't show some values correctly and the monitor screen gets a really funky when changing it's size.


8.2 CCC shows 800/1170. 
ATT shows 823/1170.

Rivatuner shows 25% fan speed.
ATT shows 61% fan speed.

ATT GPU temperature is really weird showing minimum 42c, maximum 40c and average 52c.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 20, 2008)

Did you try to reinstall Atitool? That's where I'd start. It fixed a couple of funky readings I was getting..


----------

